# Ich verstehe da einen Darstellungs Unterscheid bei einem html code nicht?



## Shorty1968 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo ich habe in einem Template ein Darstellungs Problem,in dem einen Style wird es richtig angezeigt und im anderen Falsch,der Code ist aber identisch?

Code Falsch:

```
<!-- IF forumrow.LAST_POST_TIME --><dfn>{L_LAST_POST}</dfn> <!-- IF S_ALTT_ACTIVE -->{forumrow.ALTT_TOPIC_ICON}<!-- IF forumrow.S_TOPIC_ATTR -->{forumrow.TOPIC_ATTRIBUTE} <!-- ENDIF --><!-- IF forumrow.ALTT_LINK_NAME_SHORT != '' --><a <!-- IF ALTT_STYLE -->style="{ALTT_STYLE}"<!-- ENDIF --> href="{forumrow.U_ALTT_LINK}" title="{forumrow.ALTT_LINK_NAME}">{forumrow.ALTT_LINK_NAME_SHORT}</a><!-- ELSE -->{L_ALTT_PROTECTED}<!-- ENDIF --><br /><!-- ENDIF --> {L_POST_BY_AUTHOR} {forumrow.LAST_POSTER_FULL}
```




Code richtig:

```
<!-- IF forumrow.LAST_POST_TIME --><dfn>{L_LAST_POST}</dfn> <!-- IF S_ALTT_ACTIVE -->{forumrow.ALTT_TOPIC_ICON}<!-- IF forumrow.S_TOPIC_ATTR -->{forumrow.TOPIC_ATTRIBUTE} <!-- ENDIF --><!-- IF forumrow.ALTT_LINK_NAME_SHORT != '' --><a <!-- IF ALTT_STYLE -->style="{ALTT_STYLE}"<!-- ENDIF --> href="{forumrow.U_ALTT_LINK}" title="{forumrow.ALTT_LINK_NAME}">{forumrow.ALTT_LINK_NAME_SHORT}</a><!-- ELSE -->{L_ALTT_PROTECTED}<!-- ENDIF --><br /><!-- ENDIF --> {L_POST_BY_AUTHOR} {forumrow.LAST_POSTER_FULL}
```



Was ist da Falsch?


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe es nicht,ich habe nun beide Dateien mit Winmerg Kontroliert und Winmerg sagt mir sie sind Identisch,wo liegt da den der Fehler?


----------



## CPoly (15. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht einmal mit BOM und einmal ohne. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte_order_mark


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. Juni 2012)

Habe ich gerade getetstet daran liegt es leider auch nicht.


----------



## CPoly (15. Juni 2012)

Kannst du uns die beiden Dateien zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. Juni 2012)

Ja kann ich kein Problem,habe sie in einem gezipten Ordner mit unter Ordner gepackt.


----------

